# New Arrival, Rocky Mountain Rafts in Stock



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Last shipment of the year has arrived. RMRafts are available in most of the models and with a good selection of colors. This is the last shipment until next spring. So get them while you can. Package deals are always available.Call 719-539-9323, Riverboat Works, Salida CO.


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

*Phat cats in stock*

We have two Phat Cats in stock and ready to ship or pick-up. This is the Rocky Mountain frameless paddle cat. We have one orange and one lime green in stock. Retail $1350. Riverboat Works Salida CO. 719-539-9323


----------

